# 05 brute sra fuel pump carbed non vac



## ICRage42 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok first of all my problem is fuel and atv running lean. Ive read the threads on fuel pumps and problems. My problem is I dont see anything really pertaining to my fuel pump. It doesnt have the vacuum kind midway on frame and its a carbed model but looks like the fuel injected kind in tank. 

Im in the process of going through bike still and Im going to pull the tank and clean it all out and also do the bus connector while there tommorrow. I put an inline filter in and Im not getting much gas to it. Idles fine give it gas and it pops through carbs. 

Put choke on and it runs like an ape. Ive cleaned the carbs four times now and ordered a rebuild kit for it all stock. Made sure not to mess up jets.

Put the inline filet in today after putting on carbs and blew out gas line. Put filter in and not much getting to it with key on.

Running it just runs the filter almost dry.


Now after I see if its the pump after cleaning screens or poking some out and cleaning. Could I just put a mr gaskit 42s in like the tutorials but just put in inline after the old pump? Id imagin I wire it still to the kill switch. 

Running it on a hillbilly iv gas can held up above with couple gallons for weight to help flow ran direct into carbs bike runs just fine. Give her good throttle and shell bog down prolly do to the can not giving any real pressure only from weight on gas and gravity fed. But definetly better then what I have now. 

From what I see the dam pump is as expensive as the fuel injected but only does the 3 psi instead of the 40 psi or whatever. Wish I did have the vacuum one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I have installed aux pumps with OEM still installed but it would be better to remove the OEM pump 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The OEM pump is on top of the tank, not midway. Check for junk or water in the bowls, cracked or leaking vacuum line to the pump from the front cylinder's head, check the fuel intake sock/screen for junk, check for stuck vent check valve, check fuel levels in carbs...and the normal stuff. If all that's good check fuel pressure and flow. If it low, replace the pump or do what rmax did....install an inline electric.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

If it is a SRA Brute 650 it has the pump in the tank and the pumps are very high $$$ and in 06 they went to a vac pump like the 750s but you have the electric pump in the tank,if it is bad and you need one let me know I have one here


----------



## ICRage42 (Nov 13, 2013)

Brute 840 said:


> If it is a SRA Brute 650 it has the pump in the tank and the pumps are very high $$$ and in 06 they went to a vac pump like the 750s but you have the electric pump in the tank,if it is bad and you need one let me know I have one here


thats exactly what I have the sra 05 model and its in the tank.

Yea thats just it $$$ wise I didnt believe how much they wanted for it. From my understanding it only does the 3psi and not 40 or so for the fuel injected BUT THE SAME DANG PRICE.

I would replace with original style but arent I just avoiding the innevitable? Or is it the lower psi last longer.

Shoot me a pm price of what you want for the pump. Or if you want shoot me an email [email protected].

Since I didnt see much covering the first or 05 sra with this setup depending on what route I take Ill have to make a tutorial. Really confusing with this original setup.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't put more then 3-5 lbs on carb needle valves or they won't shut. Wow I can not believe what they want for a pump for yours..478+ and its electric. My 06's is manual and only 64 bucks. I think I might at least give something like this a try.

 New Global Automotive Universal Electric Fuel Pump E8016S | eBay


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Search amazon for a fuel pump motor for a brute 650. They are there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICRage42 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just a follow up and TY NMKawierider.

Purchased said pump and just installed in inline. Fit in my spot after I did my snorks.

Just the weirdest thing. I took tank off and cleaned it and eveything throughout (best to my knowledge from here) good. Spotless but checked the line into frame and everything else. Pump seemed to slowly fail? Just got bike and it ran great then it would slowly turn into this condition after doing some riding. Not hot just a couple of rides throughout the week. But everytime starting up it just progressively worse. Best to my knowledge is when a pump goes it goes. Perhaps different for a low psi one?

Anyway took about two hours with wiring. Starts with switch gives a slight chuga chuga chuga.........VAROOOM hahahahaha. I left the old pump in and its still giving me a slight maybe one psi if that. So with the inline Im almost at four. While idling it shows no problem. 

Pump cost me like 16 bucks shipped cant beat that. Gonna buy another as a backup just in case. 

Thanks again.


----------

